# TNT recipe for Bacon/Eggs/Potato and w/sauce



## khristel (May 14, 2005)

this recipe is so old, so easy and so YUM!!!
boil potatoes until almost done, then slice.
boil about 6 eggs, then slice.
fry about 4-5 rashers of bacon, then cut into bite size pcs.

layer, potato, egg and bacon, then pour white sauce over and a handful of breadcrumbs on the top. cook about 200 for 25 mins


----------



## kadesma (May 14, 2005)

khristel said:
			
		

> this recipe is so old, so easy and so YUM!!!
> boil potatoes until almost done, then slice.
> boil about 6 eggs, then slice.
> fry about 4-5 rashers of bacon, then cut into bite size pcs.
> ...


Khristel, this looks great. It would make a great brunch item..Since we will be giving a shower soon, this might just work ...Thank you 
kadesma


----------



## Constance (May 14, 2005)

What would you think about using canned potatoes for this?
Or thawed frozen potatoes of some kind?

As I have gotton older and increasingly "stove up", I have learned to taked a lot of short cuts I'd never have thought of before.


----------



## kadesma (May 15, 2005)

Constance said:
			
		

> What would you think about using canned potatoes for this?
> Or thawed frozen potatoes of some kind?
> 
> As I have gotton older and increasingly "stove up", I have learned to taked a lot of short cuts I'd never have thought of before.


Hi Constance, I've nevewr used canned potatoes, but, I don't see why frozen wouldn't work...I'd give it a try if it were me..I know what you mean about shortcuts   I've been known to take a few myself...Have a great sunday
kadesma


----------

